

Overcoming Professional Prejudice - simonhamp
http://blog.scrumpy-jack.com/2009/04/overcoming-professional-prejudice.html

======
simonhamp
So this is a really old article I wrote a couple of years ago that I stumbled
on again... I've learned so much since then.

Interestingly, I still hold to this, so it must've been some good advice!

